# 2008 RAbbit s



## Tbunny25l (May 13, 2007)

Prices effective as of 4/27/07
Straight off our ordering guides.
Rabbit S 2 Door
Manual 5-speed - $15,490
Automatic 6-speed - $16,565
Rabbit S 4 door
Manual 5-speed - $17,110
Automatic 6-speed - $18,185
Destination charge - $640
ESP and Ipod Adapter are the main two options for the 2 door. Ipod adapter is sold order only however.
You can get the 16" Magny Cours, 17" Vision V, 17" Alloy Goal silver or the 17" Alloy Goal anthracite(gray) rims or just stick with the hubs! 
better tranny wow


----------



## OneSpock (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: 2008 RAbbit s (Tbunny25l)*

unfair, the goal rims are the 5 spokes right? Werent an option for my car, just those gay visiontek ones, bah thats $1350 im glad didnt spend.


----------



## ZVdub (Dec 10, 2006)

better tranny how?


----------



## radroc (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (ZVdub)*

So how much is the price going up and does it get an extra 20hp on the 2.5 that I heard rumors on?


----------



## Tbunny25l (May 13, 2007)

*Re: (radroc)*

15,400 instead of 14,990. both plus 640 destination. they improved the tranny alot i am hearing from the techs


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (Tbunny25l)*

I'd love to see something in writing about the transmission. If VW knows they made a crap product they should recall the car and fix the problem. Stand by what you make and sell, that means taking care of the people who got an '07. I took a leap of faith (usually don't buy a new model unless it has been out sometime because problems pop up like this) and got an '07 and now the '08 addresses the problems found in the earlier model. Seems that from a business standpoint fixing the known issue would be the way to go to keep customers happy as opposed to waiting and fixing under warranty those that do break.
That is what Mazda did on my 2006 Mazda 5 when it was discovered that a few units had problems with the muffler (much different than a tranny!). Better to be proactive than reactive. I guess I should have stuck with Mazda even though the Mazda 3 interior and torque were not as nice as the Rabbit.


----------



## BlueMKV (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: 2008 RAbbit s (OneSpock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneSpock* »_unfair, the goal rims are the 5 spokes right? Werent an option for my car, just those gay visiontek ones, bah thats $1350 im glad didnt spend.

Goal wheels for your viewing pleasure....


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

I need to get something else and those are very nice. Nice car too.


----------



## VW Golf IV (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: (rare)*

so what is this tranny problem?


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (rare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rare* »_I'd love to see something in writing about the transmission. If VW knows they made a crap product they should recall the car and fix the problem. Stand by what you make and sell, that means taking care of the people who got an '07. I took a leap of faith (usually don't buy a new model unless it has been out sometime because problems pop up like this) and got an '07 and now the '08 addresses the problems found in the earlier model. Seems that from a business standpoint fixing the known issue would be the way to go to keep customers happy as opposed to waiting and fixing under warranty those that do break.
That is what Mazda did on my 2006 Mazda 5 when it was discovered that a few units had problems with the muffler (much different than a tranny!). Better to be proactive than reactive. I guess I should have stuck with Mazda even though the Mazda 3 interior and torque were not as nice as the Rabbit.

ya i agree


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

dub probably knows they made a weak transmission which is why they improved it this time around. However, there's a good posibility that there were casting problems in "some" of the trannys and not all, as a result, no recal yet, just let the people bring the car in when their tranny breaks. 
So far it's been a manual problem, which suprises me. I was kind of disappointed that my car wasn't a stick until this stuff started happening.


----------



## Vdubs73 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: 2008 RAbbit s (BlueMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueMKV* »_
Goal wheels for your viewing pleasure....

















How much do those wheels cost if ordered with the car?


----------



## 98B5guy (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: 2008 RAbbit s (Tbunny25l)*

I am seriously considering buying a Rabbit...I was going to get the '07, but then I heard about all of its tranny problems. It sounds like the '08 model has remedied that, and for only $500 more, why not. Now I may very well have missed something, but I haven't even been to a VW dealership yet to check out either car and I was just wondering if they even have the '08's on the lot in most places...if not, when will they, so I can drive one?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: 2008 RAbbit s (98B5guy)*

a local dealer here said they all ready have 08 and the 07 will be gone buy the end of September


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

Sorry for derailing the topic, but where can I purchase a euro plate for my window?


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

do the problem only happen to auto transmissioms, or to manuals or both?
i might be getting an 07 jetta, but if theres a problem with the manual, then im going for an 08 rabbit in manual


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

i have 13k on my tranny and its fine, i believe it was just bad luck or bad driving habbits, if there really wise a wide problem youd be hearing about it a lot more imo. 
crosses fingers


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

ya i'm at 15k (kilometers) and not one tranny problem. *also crosses fingers*


----------



## BlueWabbit (Jun 13, 2007)

i agree if there was a wide known problem they would recall other than that it could be the autos or just how people are driving / treating their cars I'm a little shy of 4000 on the clock but so far no problems.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

im at 22k and i cant say ive had any "issues" but there are some times when second gears just seems to grind on it own... and to answer the next few respones..
no its not from "dropping" or "dumping the clutch"
no its not when im driving "spiritedly"
no its not because i always drive "spiritedly"
yes i do know how to drive stick
yes the clutch is depressed all of the way
no ive never had a problem with my other 2 cars like this (that were stick)


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

So I guess VW is making you pay for the extra horses. And if the 2.5 is getting a 20hp and 7lb-ft bump for 2008, does that mean the 2.0T will see a bump for 2008 so that the GTI maintains its performance advantage over the Rabbit? But I'm glad no problems have surfaced with the 6-speed Tiptronic transmission which I have in my Rabbit.


----------

